# Loud knock when tilling



## Twasiak (Jan 26, 2012)

I have an mid 70's International 2500b which is nearly the same as a 574. I did about 10 hours of hard tilling last year. About 6 to 7 hours into it, and this was over the course of 3 weeks or more, a loud sporatic knock is heard and felt. When the tiller is engaged and up, it is quiet and smooth. It is only heard when the tiller is down and working. It sounds and feels as if someone is hitting the frame with a hammer. The top center connecting point for the 3 point has some movement in it. Is this bracket or casting a fixed and solid point, or is it rubber mounted to ease some vibration or jolts. Is this tied in to the hydraulic draft system in any way. I cannot see how this bracket is connected to frame or whatever it is bolted to. I do believe this is some type of slop in the connection of the tiller to tractor, but need to rule out the PTO system and don't want to cause any further damage if it is something on the PTO system like a broken gear tooth or bearing. 
Thanks

Tom Wasiak Trempealeau WI


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the bracket is supposed to be snug, but I don't recall exactly. Does the sound come from the three point area, or more from the transmission area? My 574 had a bad PTO input shaft at the clutch, and when you'd turn a corner with the chopper or any other PTO powered implement, it would knock due to the splines being worn. Sounded like a hard knock between your feet and under your seat. The draft system is run through the two main lift arms, not the center link. That's just a fixed point to complete the system. Without hearing the sound its hard to diagnose it. There are many things that can cause a knock sound, some serious, some not. I know my 574 makes a jump or knock sound when the three point lift system gets an air pocket in it, usually due to low fluid or a plugged hydraulic filter.  The three point lift would jump a bit when it did it though, and usually when it was lifted up, not down like yours.


----------

